
TED: Why you will fail to have a great career (2011) - TheAlchemist
https://www.ted.com/talks/larry_smith_why_you_will_fail_to_have_a_great_career
======
yesenadam
[Didn't watch] Presumably not just because if more than a small minority of
people had what is now called a 'great career', it wouldn't be called 'great'.

I might watch if you or someone wrote a bit about what it's about, why worth
watching.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
_I might watch if you or someone wrote a bit about what it 's about, why worth
watching. _

Well said. Basically this submission says "watch this 15 minute video based on
a 1 sentence summary.".

Bah!

~~~
beatgammit
And I've found that a lot of TED talks are pretty mediocre. They have good
delivery, but they're a bit light on proof, so I find them hard to accept at
face value.

Instead of watching a ton of TED talks, I look to see which speakers wrote a
book, check out reviews (to see if they cited sources), and watch only if
their full content checks out. If I like the talk, I'll read the book. There's
just a ton of mediocre content out there, and I just don't have time to watch
them all.

